# Venison Goulash



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya gotta love goulash, especially on a cold wintery day.









*Venison Goulash*

*Ingredients:*
1 lb - ground venison
2 tbsp - cooking oil
1 cup - onions, chopped
1 cup - celery, chopped
2 - 12oz cans - diced stewed tomatoes
1/2 cup - water
2 tbsp - paprika
1 clove - garlic minced 
2 tsp - salt
1/2 tsp - black pepper
1/4 tsp - thyme
2 - Bay leaves
12oz - macaroni noodles (1/2 package of dried noodles), cooked al dente

*Directions:*
Brown meat in oil.
Add the rest of the ingredients, cover and then simmer, stirring occasionally, for 30 minutes.
Uncover and simmer for another 30 minutes, or until the vegetables are soft.
Remove Bay leaves and add the cooked noodles.
Makes 5 to 6 servings

*Comments:*
Some add chopped green peppers.
Great with a dollop of sour cream
Hungarians include caraway seeds in their goulash.










.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That looks like my kind of dish! I think I'll shred a little cheese on top to finish mine. :\Ou:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

looks tasty! I'd spice it up with some cayenne pepper!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> looks tasty! I'd spice it up with some cayenne pepper!


Great idea!

Made a bucket-load of elk goulash and spiced it up with some red pepper flakes stirred in about half way through the cooking process. Be careful, it doesn't take much!

Also tried sprinkling ground sassafras (filé powder) on single servings of goulash after cooking. Really good.

This is what Wiki has to say about filé powder:
_Filé powder is made by harvesting the young leaves and stems of the sassafras plant and grinding them. Filé powder is generally not added until after the vegetables and meats and/or seafood are finished cooking and removed from the heat source.

_


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Going to have to try this one looks fantastic

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

